# Italian Men.. Why Are They So Appealing?!



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

This question is for both Italian's and expacts females and males.... what are characteristics of a typical Italian male in comparison to the Australian or English guy?

I have heard soo many stories of Aussies, Americans, English people coming over to Italy for a holiday and then falling head over heels in love with an Italian. Is it the whole notion of a holiday romance?

What makes Italian men, so damn appealing?

Appreciate your thoughts on this


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sun, wine and the holiday mood makes people fall in love regardless of the country..


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

i stand waiting with glass of wine in hand and yes the sun is shining in abruzzo


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

italian men appealing????? good looking and acting like kids i suppose has an appeal for a short while try being married to one that should quickly change your mind.


----------



## Country Bumkin (Nov 13, 2012)

Men are just men wherever they're from. Italians hold no more or less charm than anyone else....it's all a myth.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sheilamarsco said:


> italian men appealing????? good looking and acting like kids i suppose has an appeal for a short while try being married to one that should quickly change your mind.


what your saying sheila the is absolutly no need for us in abruzzo to buy a new hat


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

no pudd2 you're gorgeous with or without


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

sheilamarsco said:


> italian men appealing????? good looking and acting like kids i suppose has an appeal for a short while try being married to one that should quickly change your mind.


I see stereotypes are still alive and well, at least regarding certain races 

Could do worse than marry an italian, at least hearing from friends who have married passport chasers elsewhere


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

no a stereotype implies an assumption borne of no first hand experience my comments were not directed to stereotypes but to a long and depressing relationship with an italian male. there are good and bad in all cultures but the person making the enquiry did ask why italian men were appealing and i am just giving my firsthand twopence worth!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Which perhaps proves there's at least one bad husband who happens to be Italian. 

What makes Italian men so appealing? I'm not entirely sure. Maybe because we're so adorable?  But I'm glad my wife thinks this particular Italian man (only!) is appealing -- so she says (I believe her) -- and I'm lucky we're together.


----------



## samhim (Sep 21, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sun, wine and the holiday mood makes people fall in love regardless of the country..


you are right .


----------

